# How to use conventional reel clicker?



## ToadFish (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi,

I'm new to conventional reels.
I was wondering if someone with more experience can help me out.
I'll be using circle hooks most of the time with a fish finder rig, fishing from the surf or pier.
How do you use the clicker on a conventional reel?
Do you turn the clicker on and set the reel to free spool mode, with the drag set loosely?
Once you get a bite and the clicker goes off, do you flip the free spool lever back to strike mode and then slowly tighten the drag?

Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Clicker*

I would not use free spool. You will end up with a mess.

I turn the clicker on and loosen the drag. This keeps it from backlashing when a fish hits it hard.

Darin


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Finger mullet is correct. I set the drag to just barley hold. How tight depends on current, wind etc. 

John


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Sorry I forgot about the second question. I start tightning the drag as I am pulling it out of the rod holder, if I am using one, and than turn the clicker off. You don't have to be too quick with the circle hook. 

John


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*just don't forget*

to turn the clicker off when reeling in and during casting ........


----------

